# Shock: The electric Ford F-150 Lightning can charge itself.



## Robert59 (Jun 12, 2022)

Ford's electric pickup can charge other things​
The Ford F-150 Lightning is aimed at reducing fuel consumption, but it turns out the electric pickup can consume itself.

One of the F-150 Lightning's standout features is its bi-directional charging capability, which allows the battery pack to be used as an energy source for other electrical equipment.

That includes power tools, radios, entire homes during blackouts and even other electric vehicles. Not just _other _vehicles, in fact.

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/electric-ford-f-150-lightning-charge-itself


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

That's handy.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 22, 2022)

It's a point emphasized in their TV ads, I believe.


----------

